# Eingelegte Bratheringe



## Jo (2. März 2002)

Servus Leute,

aus meiner Öretour mit Pete hab ich als Beifang ca. 100 Heringe mitgenommen.
Mit einem Teil davon möchte ich eingelegte Bratheringe machen.
Heringe braten ist klar.......aber wie wird die Marinade hergestellt?
Wer hat Tipps?

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## havkat (4. März 2002)

Moin Jo!
Wasser, Weinessig, gaaanz viele Zwiebelringe, 1-3 Lorbeerblätter, schwarze Pfefferkörner, Wacholderkörner, ein Hauch Zucker (wenn man´s mag!)
Wasser mit Essig versetzen (mit Augenmaß!) Zwiebelringe und den anderen Kram rein und das Ganze aufkochen. Den abgekühlten Sud über die kalten Brathörnis giessen. Die Fische müssen ganz bedeckt sein. Mindestens 24h im Kühlschrank lassen (auch wenn´s schwerfällt :q).
Nimm einen guten Weinessig! Die Heringe werden´s Dir danken.
Meine Lieblingsbeilage ist ´ne anständige Pfanne Bratkartoffeln mit ordentlich Speck und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Pete (5. März 2002)

Also, so wie die hafenkatze das schon beschrieben hat, ich mag jedoch kein weinessig, damit versaut sich so mancher die dinge, wenn ers nicht kennt....zucker muss auf jeden fall...soll ja nicht nach essig schmecken, sondern eine feine süss-säuerliche note mit zwiebel und lor ergeben...der warme sud wird vorsichtig über die fische gegeben...am besten schmecken sie nach drei tagen ...da haben sich die dürren gräten fast aufgelöst...
vergiß beim braten der heringe nicht: schön vorsichtig in butter und vorher in mehl gewälzt...

guten appetit


----------



## Seehund (5. März 2002)

noch nen Tipp....

die Heringe in der Pfanne recht dunkel braten da sie in der Marinade einen großen Teil ihrer Bräunung verlieren und sonst nachher als Blasslinge auf dem Teller liegen.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Platti (5. März 2002)

@Pete Wie kriegst du dann die nötige Säuerlichkeit hin, bester Pete, wenn du keinen Essig zugibst ????!!!!? ??

@Hafenkatze Wir dürften nie ´ne Woche für die Verpflegung zuständig sein. Würden zwei Zentner wiegen (jeder für sich natürlich). Selbst eingelegte Bratheringe, Bratkaroffeln, womöglich kaltes Pils dazu.....schluck, tropf....

Platti


----------



## chippog (6. März 2002)

(da zu viele leute vom thema abgewichen sind, wurde dieser beitrag vom moderator, chippog, editiert. andere beiträge sind völlig gelöscht worden, da sie nichts zu thema enthielten. alle beiträge sind allerdings in ihrer vollen länge unter dem thema "zu saurer brathering" zu finden. für fragen und kommentare wendet euch bitte an mich, chippog)
editierter beitrag:

essig nehme ich wenig, was allerdings eindeutig eine geschmacksfrage ist.

noch einen tipp für leute die nicht so auf essig stehen: die bratheringe noch vor dem abkühlen mit stampfkartoffeln und preisselbeeren (!, schwedische art) verzehren, allerdings nur von tagesfrischen heringen. so schmeckt es auch mir obergeilo!!! noch ein bier dazu und sich wohl fühlen!


----------



## Pete (6. März 2002)

Platti, na so janz ohne Saures jet et doch nich...
Wollte nur sagen, dass ich normalen Tafelessig dem Weinessig vorziehe...


----------



## Platti (6. März 2002)

(dieser beitrag wurde vom moderator, chippog, editiert, da zu viele leute vom thema abgewichen sind. alle editierten beiträge sind allerdings in ihrer vollen länge unter "zu saurer brathering" zu finden. für fragen und kommentare wendet euch bitte an mich, chippog)
editierter beitrag:

@ Pete Schmeckt man den Unterschied?

Gruß

Platti


----------



## havkat (6. März 2002)

(dieser beitrag wurde vom moderator, chippog, editiert, da zu viele leute vom thema abgewichen sind. alle editierten beiträge sind allerdings in ihrer vollen länge unter "zu saurer brathering" zu finden. für fragen und kommentare wendet euch bitte an mich, chippog)
editierter beitrag:

@Pete
Wenn mich der Hafer sticht nehme ich sogar Balsamico, allerdings in Maßen.


----------



## chippog (7. März 2002)

(dieser beitrag wurde vom moderator, chippog, editiert, da zu viele leute vom thema abgewichen sind. alle editierten beiträge sind allerdings in ihrer vollen länge unter "zu saurer brathering" zu finden. für fragen und kommentare wendet euch bitte an mich, chippog)
editierter beitrag:


@havkat balsamico aber massvoll, sehe ich auch so. und wenn es mich überkommt, haue ich sogar noch knoblauch dran...

und nicht vergessen:


----------



## Lynx (12. März 2002)

(dieser beitrag wurde vom moderator, chippog, editiert, da zu viele leute vom thema abgewichen sind. alle editierten beiträge sind allerdings in ihrer vollen länge unter "zu saurer brathering" zu finden. für fragen und kommentare wendet euch bitte an mich, chippog)
editierter beitrag:
noch
ein paar Tipps für Bratheringe?


----------



## chippog (18. März 2002)

hiermit ist der von mir, dem moderator, editierte teil abgeschlossen. ich möchte mich lynx anschliessen und hoffe, dass es hier jetzt im grossen und ganzen hauptsächlich um eingelegte bratheringe geht. also her mit weiteren rezeptetips.


----------

